# slugs eating cat food????



## RachAnn in NW Okla (Aug 28, 2002)

I just took the puppy out to go potty one last time before going to bed and there were 8 slugs "swarmed" around the cat food dish....

the dish was empty but why would the slugs be attracted to the dish in the first place???? 

Rachel


----------



## RACCOON (Dec 13, 2005)

Your lucky you dont live on MACKINAW island they have slugs 4 to 5 inches long


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

Yes, slugs will eat cat food, dog food, chicken food...I've got them swarming everywhere right now due to all the rain. Little baby slugs, just 1/2 inch. But the banana slugs...well, let me tell you, Mackinaw's 4 or 5 inchers would be babies. Teensy weensy compared to a banana.

Have you ever seen slugs mating? A pair of bananas decided to do their business outside our door one night. We came home to witness the most frightening sight I'd ever seen...


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Put down course sand and it will help as a deterrent. Eggshells or cedar bark also. It cuts them and they shrivle up. If nothing else put salt on them.


----------



## RachAnn in NW Okla (Aug 28, 2002)

the were greenish.....the smallest was about 3/4 inch and the largest was about as big around as a quarter and about 3-4 inches long!!!!!

they are sooooooo creepy!!!

Rachel


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

We have big spotted tan / yellow / white slugs which we call Banana slugs. One morning we found a 12" long 1.5" diameter Banana slug eating out of our dog's dish. It was eating the 1/2" diameter dry dog food. It was taking _bites_ of the dry dog food... Scary.


----------



## RachAnn in NW Okla (Aug 28, 2002)

OH MY Highlands!!!!!!

I do like to sprinkle with salt and then say in that *Wizard of Oz voice* "I'm melting, I'm melting!!"

but then I think about how I would feel if someone put acid on me and I was melting into a puddle of goo and then I feel bad!!!!

Rachel


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Theoretically speaking, of course, the slugs should taste like escargo... right? But I don't have the nerve to try them. I hear some varieties are poisonous, at least if eaten raw...


----------



## MoonShine (Mar 17, 2003)

They eat the food? No kidding?? I noticed them coming onto the back porch and getting around the cat food bowl,but it just never occured to me that the slugs would actually eat it


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

highlands said:


> It was taking _bites_ of the dry dog food... Scary.


 Jeezum crow... now THAT would prevent me from ever going outside barefoot again!

I read in some article somewhere (how's that for help)somebody was saying if you caught slugs, fed them on milk for a few days, then soaked them in a milk/wine mix, they'd be tasty... I dunno 'bout that...


----------



## RachAnn in NW Okla (Aug 28, 2002)

I was thoroughly grossed out becuase that is the dish the cat eats out of....then I wonder just how long has this been going on because on that particular night I had taken ****** outside to potty later than usual....and I just got this dog on Feb 14 so I wouldnt have noticed the slugs before that......the night before there was one on the porch kinda near the catfood dish so I moved the dish out of the slug's way....the next night I find them all over in the dish, on the sides, on the porch next to the dish, on the porch column near the dish......

ewwwww!!! and to eat them???? double EWWWWW!!!!

Rachel


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Well yeah - cat food and dog food are in large part corn (with other grains)..... Our cats are usually very careful to clean up their bowls at night so there's no uninvited 'dinner guests'.

I usually just take the slugs back outside and give them their first (and only) warning to stay out. I don't really know what their purpose in nature is, but I'm sure they just need to get back to it. 

~Falcon


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

highlands said:


> We have big spotted tan / yellow / white slugs which we call Banana slugs. One morning we found a 12" long 1.5" diameter Banana slug eating out of our dog's dish. It was eating the 1/2" diameter dry dog food. It was taking _bites_ of the dry dog food... Scary.



Oooh, that just ooo eewwwwwwwww lol


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

Those little black and brown slugs were brought over as a poor man's escargo...or so they say. At least it was something like that. Our native (at least in WA) is the green banana slug, but those stupid black and brown slugs are everywhere now. _Non-native slugs_. Where's immigration when you need it???


----------

